# First Post and First Macro!



## JasonNY (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey all, new here and I was wondering about color and composition. Maybe there are some things I can do to make this image pop!

Found this guy on a black-eyed susan, and got him to look at me. Thanks!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 9, 2012)

for an Iphone.. that is pretty amazing. but other than a major crop (which I doubt resolution would allow).. not too much you can do with it...

URL: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...d1344520548-first-post-first-macro-salty1.jpg
File type: JPEG
File size: 901.3 KB
Creation date: 8/8/2012 17:32
Last modification: 8/9/2012 08:04
Make: Apple
Camera: iPhone 4
Software: 5.1.1
Dimension: 2592 x 1936 px (5 MP, 4:3)
Focal length: 3.85 mm
Aperture: F2.8
Exposure time: 1/1111"
ISO speed rating: 80/20°
Program: Normal program
Metering Mode: Pattern
White Balance: Auto
Flash: Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
Location: approx. 1.7 km Southwest of Hortontown (near Baldwinsville), Onondaga County, New York, United States, North America, Earth


----------



## JasonNY (Aug 9, 2012)

Okay, I'm new to the forum, but I wasn't sure whether to place this in the macro or camera phone forum. Seeing how I am looking for advice on color editing and composition, I thought this the better forum.

Wow, didn't even know the image contained that kind of info! LOL I'm such a n00b.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 10, 2012)

I took the liberty of cropping this......Time for me to get an iPhone!


----------



## jowensphoto (Aug 10, 2012)

^That _is _impressive. 

Camera phones have come such a long way!


----------



## JasonNY (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback.

Unfortunately, it's just not in my budget right now to get a decent DSLR with macro lenses, etc... So I have been using my regular iPhone 4 with an AGtek macro lens attachment. 

So with macro photography, does the other elements in the shot other than the main subject detract from the overall piece? 

~ Jason


----------

